# New Wilson Barbers Stories



## perelandra357 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am probably missing the obvious, but is there a print or on-line venue in which Mr. Barbers publishes his stories?


----------



## Coop (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah you can find them here.


----------



## Phrozen (Apr 9, 2008)

that was rather disappointing.. When I first glanced and saw "New Wilson Barber's Story" I was immediately excited and clicked the thread.. sigh.. if only there really WAS a new one. I always love your work mr. Barbers


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 9, 2008)

Phrozen said:


> that was rather disappointing.. When I first glanced and saw "New Wilson Barber's Story" I was immediately excited and clicked the thread.. sigh.. if only there really WAS a new one.



I've got a couple in the hopper: it's just been a case of finding the time to get them completed. For those who don't know, the past year has been an ultra-hectic one for yours truly: losing and then looking for a job, moving across country (from Illinois to Arizona), than going through the inevitably time-consuming task of learning all the ins and outs and expectations of the new job. First story begging to be completed: the third and "final" Lewis Baird tale. . .


----------



## Phrozen (Apr 9, 2008)

well that is certainly exciting news!


----------



## Inuvash (Apr 10, 2008)

I will be eagerly awaiting your next stories Mr. Barber, I've read all of them that have been posted on here and have found them to be fantastic.


----------



## J34 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wilson Barbers said:


> I've got a couple in the hopper: it's just been a case of finding the time to get them completed. For those who don't know, the past year has been an ultra-hectic one for yours truly: losing and then looking for a job, moving across country (from Illinois to Arizona), than going through the inevitably time-consuming task of learning all the ins and outs and expectations of the new job. First story begging to be completed: the third and "final" Lewis Baird tale. . .



Hope everything goes well for you! Can't wait for the next story or new installment of a series! Always loved your stories, big fan


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 12, 2008)

J34 said:


> > Originally Posted by Wilson Barbers
> > I've got a couple in the hopper: it's just been a case of finding the time to get them completed. For those who don't know, the past year has been an ultra-hectic one for yours truly: losing and then looking for a job, moving across country (from Illinois to Arizona), than going through the inevitably time-consuming task of learning all the ins and outs and expectations of the new job. First story begging to be completed: the third and "final" Lewis Baird tale. . .
> 
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you! Always loved your stories, big fan


The same goes for me WB. 
What I particularly admire about you is the heavier the weight gain in the plot, the lighter the touch in the writing - a great gift. Its like you're the Elmore Leonard of WG fiction; I always try so hard to rip you off!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 12, 2008)

"The Elmore Leonard of WG fiction" - I like that!


----------

